# RecipeDB - American Brown Ale



## raven19 (26/7/09)

American Brown Ale  Ale - American Brown  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 1469 YeastMash 66 degDry hopped with Amarillo 2gm/L   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      8.46 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.46 kg TF Chocolate Malt    0.46 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      52.6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)    51.6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    40.6 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 40 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 47 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)




----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

Beersmith Output and txt version.

View attachment ambrn.txt


View attachment ambrn.bsm


----------



## manticle (24/8/09)

Looks very similar to my first AG except mine had some biscuit malt and has come out a little darker. I might have thrown a kg of pilsner in too.


----------

